# 1996 Altima Air Intake Question



## AltimaMan2004 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey all. I just recently purchased a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE to replace my 1994 Altima that was in a wreck (not my fault, but thank god for air bags). Anyways one of my buds who seems to know quite a bit about cars told me he would put a new air intake in. He had done this on my 1994 Altima no problems. This time around however we have had huge problems. After installing the intake and hoses with a cone Nismo filter we went to fire up the engine... only to have it sputter and stall, repeatedly.

I was frustrated to say the least so I made him put the stock air box and filter back in, but the car is still sputtering and stalling. It seems as if the car thinks it is not getting any air, kind of like it is choking. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do? I have searched around and seen posts about the Mass Air Flow sensor. The one thing that did stand out to me was an additional sensor in the side of the airbox, which was not present in my 94 Altima. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AltimaMan2004 said:


> Hey all. I just recently purchased a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE to replace my 1994 Altima that was in a wreck (not my fault, but thank god for air bags). Anyways one of my buds who seems to know quite a bit about cars told me he would put a new air intake in. He had done this on my 1994 Altima no problems. This time around however we have had huge problems. After installing the intake and hoses with a cone Nismo filter we went to fire up the engine... only to have it sputter and stall, repeatedly.
> 
> I was frustrated to say the least so I made him put the stock air box and filter back in, but the car is still sputtering and stalling. It seems as if the car thinks it is not getting any air, kind of like it is choking. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do? I have searched around and seen posts about the Mass Air Flow sensor. The one thing that did stand out to me was an additional sensor in the side of the airbox, which was not present in my 94 Altima. Any help would be appreciated!



I believe the power transistor and the MAF sensor is mounted or close to the air box./ air intake duct Make sure both are plugged in. Sounds like your MAF sensor needs some adjusting. Try that first and see what happens. How many miles on the car and did you have the engine light on? Have the ECU scanned for any stored codes.

Frank


----------



## AltimaMan2004 (Jul 16, 2006)

It has 118000 miles on it. The car is running now with no problems that I can tell. The idle is smooth at 700 rpm but the check engine light is still on. I believe the MAF sensor plug was loose and that is why the car would not fire with the stock intake. I boxed up the intake kit we got and I am going to get it professionally installed after this debacle. I will get the ECU scanned to see whats up with the check engine light when I go to get the intake installed. My guess is it has something to do with MAF sensor or the IAC, I fear we may have gotten them dirty when trying to install the intake.

Thanks a million for the help. I will update when I get the car looked at.

Evan


----------

